# [SOLVED] Laptop makes beeping noise



## Labarr15

Hi.
I have a sony vaio f (VPCF1390X)

There is this weird beep that randomly occurs. Sometimes it happens once a minutes,, then it goes away and comes back.. Happens in whatever I might be doing(internet surfing, games,or idling.)
I have attached a mp3 of a recording of what i hear. It sounds like it is coming from the speakers.. I have no clue how to diagnose this lol.....
Please help


----------



## pip22

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

It could be coming from the hard drive so you need to test it for possibly starting to fail.
Download the drive manufacturer's diagnostic software which is free. The links are at the top of this page: Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

I'm with PIP on this one. If you hear it coming from a speaker, that's different. But, if you hear it coming from where your hard drive is connected (usually the front left or right corner of a laptop), then back up your files ASAP in case it's a drive on its way out.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

Agree with that hard drive beeping - Google Search


----------



## Labarr15

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

I ran the hard drive test and it passed. I haven't heard it beep today..


----------



## joeten

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

Keep us posted


----------



## Labarr15

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

Ok so it came back on the 7th of September and It happens every once in awhile... I scanner for viruses(Nothing).. Ran another HDD test (passed).. and fragmented..
Whats going on? xD
Thanks


----------



## dai

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

check your temperatures

you are using it on a hard flat surface

check the air vents are clean


----------



## Labarr15

I am using HDD Temperature v.4:
Temp History:58°C max
29°C min
CURRENT temp: 29°C

Ill monitor it all day and post back..
thanks!

Ok so It Just beeped at now, and I looked at the temperature and it was at 39°C.. So i dont think heat is the problem?
Thankssss


----------



## dai

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

temps fine

check the bios beep code here

Bios - BIOS Central


----------



## Labarr15

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

Sorry for the late response. busy with school.. I did however talk to sony support and they gave me a very weird answer..... They said something about my mouse (USB) was interfering with something with my touch pad (some BS like that.. lol) So they were useless..... Like i dont even think its a beep code from the BIOS because before it beeps there is a small click noise.. 
What should I do?


----------



## dai

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

did you check by removing the mouse

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## Labarr15

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

Yes I removed the mouse and when I got back from classes I heard it. The diagnosis went fine.


----------



## dai

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

how does the beep compare with the single post beep you hear when you boot


----------



## Labarr15

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

What? I never have a beep when the computer boots


----------



## dai

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

you should hear a single beep as it starts to boot up to say it has posted successfully


----------



## Labarr15

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

You know..now that I listen closely when the comPuter boots up I hear the click noise(the thing right before the beep) but no beep.. It sounds like it's coming from the DVD drive because if I restart the computer with the drive open I get noooo nOise during startup... Does this make any sense?


----------



## dai

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

remove the dvd drive and see if you get the post beep


----------



## Labarr15

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*



dai said:


> remove the dvd drive and see if you get the post beep


Ok ill do this ands see what happens. Ill get back to youasap
thanks


----------



## Labarr15

*Re: Laptop makes beeping noise*

Ok. So i fixed it.. Come to find out its an issue with the firmware. I found an update for it on Dells website and So far so good ( since 9/25)
Thanks


----------



## dai

glad you have it sorted


----------

